# Shibuya vs sure loc



## bernardinifan (Dec 12, 2010)

an y idea????


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Ask this question on the FITA, NAA, JOAD Forum for best results.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I have the Sure Loc and it works very well. If I were to need to replace it I would go with Sure Loc again.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

I own 3 Sure loc, and 1 Shibuya Ultima CPX. Shibuya is lighter and thighter with less backlash. The Sure loc is accurate enough, can easily be found used and scope mounts are about 5 times cheaper.

Both sights are accurate enough, both should last, Shibuya is lighter, Sure loc is practical.


----------



## juancurbina (Mar 24, 2011)

Both are very good, the Shibuyas (as of today) are much better built than Sure-Loc, better quality materials, more tight setup and better technology all around. If you are buying new, go to a pro shop and put both on the table, their prices are about the same.


----------



## archerykid96 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sure-Loc all the way. Both great sights, no doubt. But IMO Sure-Loc has always performed for me, and not let me down ONCE.


----------

